# North Pinellas County Group Member and Police Matter More Fundraiser Supporters



## FingerWood

My name is Scott McClain

I posted this in a different thread and when I came back to it I realized it was probably the wrong location so I'm trying this location.

 Jeff Brown stated that I could post both these topics but we didn't discuss what forum I should post this in so I think this is the most appropriate place to start. 

 I'm looking to start a group in the North Pinellas County (Palm Harbor, Fl.) area for pen turners. My purpose for this group is two-fold:
1.The obvious, find local pen turners who want to meet, share ideas, learn from each and teach other new and different techniques and ideas.

2.I'm looking for support for a project I've started. It is call "All Lives Matter... Police Matter More!"

 I was on the news twice! LOL Once on channel 10 and once on ABC Action News The Now Tampa Bay.

 You can go to my Facebook page and watch the video that aired. It is pinned to the top of the page and says "Nicole Grigg says..."

Warning: Watch at your own risk. Bring your own barf bags! 

https://www.facebook.com/woodmajesty/

 I also started a GoFundMe page and have gotten several hundred in donations so far. Although they seemed to have slowed considerably. That link is:

https://www.gofundme.com/almcmm

 One way you could help is the "Like and Share" the video post listed above with your own Facebook account. Remember, you share it with ten people, they share with ten...blah, blah, blah! LOL

 I have support from the Rockler manager in Altamonte Springs. (In fact, they are expanding the program into that area as well.) 

 I believe I'm also going to get some assistance from the vice president at Penn State Industries. 

 I have a few others from my woodworking club showing a willingness to help turn some pens. 

 I can provide some pen kits at this time. And if Penn State Industries and Rockler come through I believe I can provide more in the future as well. We can discuss more about this and how that would work if you are interested.

 If there are any of you that are interested in starting a group in this area please contact me. Or if you are interested in any way in helping with the law enforcement support in some way please contact me as well. I'm open to any kind of support that you might be willing to offer.

Email Me Here if you are interested in either or both of these topics. 

 Thank you for taking your time to read this!


----------

